# Seeking Rp Partner(Rp Ideas within)



## Coltshan000 (Nov 23, 2021)

Howdy everyone, looking for folks to roleplay a few rp ideas with, which will be listed below. All ideas are flexible and adjustable. Plot-Nsfw ratio, races and themes involved, mechanics, etc. Can do group rp as well if all parties wish it.

1. Viral State, an Apocalypse rp dealing with zombies, monsters, and mutations. With nsfw elements and themes possible along with survival, base building, etc.

2. Immortal Cycle, fantasy setting created by me with a mix of medieval, iron, and bronze age elements, with fantasy, furry, and other race you can think of is allowed.

3. Neo Era 2307 A.D., an futuristic/Cyberpunk inspired setting with cybernetics, genetic alterations, etc in a dystopian city fighting to survive andthrive. 

4. Weird West, Wild West rp with supernatural and western gunslinger action, like a fantasy red dead redemption, with magic, adventure, and making one's fortune.

5. Sheriff of Blackvale, an story about a human winding up in a community of supernatural creatures, winding up as sheriff and adjusting to life in this town of vampires, werewolves, and more.

6. Monster Girl (S)Layer, an rp about an up and coming adventurer taking up the duty of defeating the demon queen and her beautiful hordes of Monstrous females~.

Neo Era Warfare, an Gundam inspired rp set in the future of earth where warfare is a mix of mobile suit mechas, Space ships, and other vehicles. Even some kaiju action too for people who like macro.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

I would rp in one. That sounds awesome!


----------



## Coltshan000 (Nov 23, 2021)

Awesome, use Discord?


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Awesome, use Discord?


Oh, I'm afraid not.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Nov 23, 2021)

Telegram?


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Telegram


Still no.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Still no.


I didn't really think this through as I have like no way to do this-


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm wondering which setting my guy (blacksmith, enchanter and engineer) can fit in here


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm wondering which setting my guy (blacksmith, enchanter and engineer) can fit in here


I know


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 23, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> I know


hm ?


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

Never mind lol


----------



## Furryenjoyer (Nov 24, 2021)

I would be interested to roleplay in one
My discord is Viktor#9113


----------

